# Szukam wysoce mobilnego laptopa - co sądzicie o tych dwóch?

## SlashBeast

Witam, jak w temacie, szukam wysoce mobilnego laptopa czyli taki, który długo żyje na bateriach. Zastanawiam się nad tymi dwoma:

http://morele.net/produkt/120655/

http://morele.net/produkt/107697/

Oczywiście systemem jedynym będzie Gentoo, ten HP ma certyfikat SUSE więc raczej z żadnym sprzętem nie powinno być problemu.

----------

## mbar

pierwsze i ostatnie primo, ten HP jest lżejszy o ponad 0,5 kg, no i masz jeszcze 1 wolny slot pamięci. Acerom nie ufam  :Wink: 

poza tym co to za bzdura, 12 mies. gwarancja jest niezgodna z prawem.

----------

## mistix

Dlaczego jest niezgodne z prawem ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Na stronie HP podają, iż na sprzęt 24m gwarancji ale na baterie tylko rok. Z tego co pisza na strone morele.net ma to trzymac do 5h ale z tego co wygooglowałem, to laptop jest dostarczany z 6-cell baterią, która pozwala na 2.5h pracy, a opcjonalnie mozna 12-cell baterie kupić (ok 500zł) i wtedy pewnie i wytrzyma te 5godzin. Napisałem do tego sklepu i czekam co odpiszą nt. tej baterii.

----------

## akub

ze swojej strony dodam że jak chcesz mieć super mobilnego laptopa to 14 cali imho odpada

miałem della L400, teraz mam D600 i ten drugi mobilny jest tylko z nazwy

piszę tutaj tylko o wymiarach

----------

## Yatmai

 *akub wrote:*   

> ze swojej strony dodam że jak chcesz mieć super mobilnego laptopa to 14 cali imho odpada
> 
> miałem della L400, teraz mam D600 i ten drugi mobilny jest tylko z nazwy
> 
> piszę tutaj tylko o wymiarach

 

No przepraszam, mam nc6000 14'1 cala i jest świetny w teren. Pewnie jakiś 12'' Ferrari czy Lamborghini lepiej by się nadał, ale nie ta kategoria cenowa  :Razz: 

A co do gwarancji, to konstytucja w Polsce wymusza gwarancję minimum 2 lata na nowy towar, a minimum rok na używany... Co prawda jedynie przy zakupie w sklepie (od kumpla inna bajka), ale jest to zapisane w dzienniku ustaw i każdy proces masz wygrany  :Wink: 

----------

## danrok^

Posiadam Dell Inspiron 6400, ale z większą baterią - 9 komorową i nie wierzyłem, ale na baterii wytrzymuje ponad 5h. Na liczniku jest napisane niby 6, ale tyle raczej nie trzyma. Akurat dobrze, bo mam 4h przerwę pomiędzy wykładami i po niej zostaje mi jeszcze około 30% baterii  :Smile:  Nie wiem właściwie co jest tego powodem, bo laptop ma 15,4', także ma czym świecić, ale ciężki nie jest. Pomimo tego, do celów tylko przenośnych bym go nie polecał - jest trochę za duży.

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A co do gwarancji, to konstytucja w Polsce wymusza gwarancję minimum 2 lata na nowy towar, a minimum rok na używany... Co prawda jedynie przy zakupie w sklepie (od kumpla inna bajka), ale jest to zapisane w dzienniku ustaw i każdy proces masz wygrany 

 

a możesz wskazać odpowiedni artykuł tej KONSTYTUCJI?

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba nie konstytucji a prawo konsumenta.  :Smile: 

----------

## akub

 *Quote:*   

> No przepraszam, mam nc6000 14'1 cala i jest świetny w teren. Pewnie jakiś 12'' Ferrari czy Lamborghini lepiej by się nadał, ale nie ta kategoria cenowa 
> 
> 

 

lol,  jak dla ciebie 14 cali jest mobilny to z mniejszym będziesz mógł biegać  :Wink: 

a tak poważnie to polecam sobie wziąść do łap 12 calowego, idealny w teren, 

ale faktycznie nie wiem czy jest coś teraz sensownego w tej cenie[/quote]

----------

## mbar

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Chyba nie konstytucji a prawo konsumenta. 

 

ta, a co więcej, prawo europejskie:

http://ec.europa.eu/publications/booklets/move/64/pl.doc

"W każdym kraju UE obowiązuje dwuletnia gwarancja w przypadku sprzedaży wszystkich towarów konsumpcyjnych (dyrektywa 1999/44/WE). Przepisy niektórych krajów mogą wydłużać ten termin, ponadto niektórzy producenci mogą oferować dłuższy okres gwarancji."

Zatem warto upomnieć się o swoje prawa.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak to w praktyce ma być, jak po ponad roku bateria padne, mam isc i kłócić się, ze w UE gwarancja musi być na co_najmniej 2 lata, czy zanim minie ten pierwszy rok się kłócić ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Chyba nie konstytucji a prawo konsumenta.  
> 
> ta, a co więcej, prawo europejskie:
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/publications/booklets/move/64/pl.doc
> ...

 

Nie jest to prawda.

Zgodnie z prawem okres gwarancji ustala producent sprzętu. Może ustalić, że jest to jeden dzień lub 99 lat. Jeżeli tego nie ustali zgodnie z prawem wynosi ona 12 miesięcy.

Przez dwa lata trwa umowa pomiędzy sklepem, a klientem w ramach tzw. niezgodności towaru z umową. Ma to miejsce np. w sytuacji jeżeli klient kupił notebooka, który wg sprzedawcy miał 128MB ramu własnej pamięci graficznej a podczas użytkowania okazało się, że nie ma jej pamięci.

Ponadto firmy mogą korzystać z tzw. rękojmi która trwa rok od daty zakupu.

Tyle OT, a teraz na temat - nie kupujcie Acerów.

----------

## mbar

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> nie kupujcie Acerów.

 

no to już powiedziałem  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

z własnego doswiadczenia mogę polecić HP. moze i nie są super ciche (jezeli chodzi o chlodzenie) ale nie mozna im zarzucic złego wykonania i kiepskiej jakosci. swojego dv5000 mam od roku, złego slowa nie moge powiedzieć (no, moze poza napędem dvd, czasami świruje i jest ciut za delikatny). kupowany w usa. mam porównanie do Fujitsu-Siemensa mojego taty i Acera (tez z usa) mojej mamy. FS - porażka z klawiaturą, która ugina się przy pisaniu i ogolny sredni wyglad, do tego po 3 tygodniach od zakupu padło mobo, a acer prezentuje się ładnie, wykonanie duzo lepsze niz FS, ale klapa moglaby byc z lepszej jakosci plastiku. to znaczy, wracajac do mojego HP, jest on srebrny i klapa potwornie szybko się porysowała. jak bylem w usa i nie mialem jeszcze ani torby na niego, ani naklejki ochronnej (polecam wejsc na personalepka.pl albo naelcedeka.pl), to juz po paru dniach mialem mnostwo rys.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z tego co widze tylko na HP Paviliony to jest.

----------

## 13Homer

Gdybym to ja wybierał, wziąłbym Acera, ze względu na trochę lepsze wyposażenie. Chociaż brak wolnego slotu pamięci jest poważnym minusem.

Obecnie mam 5012 WLMi i dostrzegam tylko dwie wady: matryca CrystalBrite (wszystko odbija się jak w lusterku) oraz desktopowy procesor (czas pracy na samych akumulatorach to ok. 1 godz.). Podejrzewam ponadto, że niełatwo będzie uruchomić kartę WiFi, ale na razie nie miałem takiej potrzeby. Jakość wykonania jest zadowalająca.

----------

